# 1st InTTernational ITTalian TT Forum MeeTT...sounds good?



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, it's time to go International for us Ities too...after migrating to a better server, and opening our site http://www.ttforum.it, we decided to pay back our foreign mates...Our French and Swiss buddies asked for a Weekend including a Shopping Saturday in Milan, and a Track Sunday in Monza...

It's obviously difficult to organize such an EvenTT in a Big City, but we really want to impress everybody...with the famous Italian Organization!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

So, what about:
Arriving in Milan on Friday...
Welcome Party in a suitable Hotel...capable of 200+ guests, close to the Underground and to Monza?
A Culture & Shopping Saturday in Central Milan, alone or with fellow Itie TTers?
A Big Saturday Night Party with Milanese Dinner, Dance with a DJ, in a reserved area in Central Milan, with the Municipal Police (they're dressed like London Bobbies, you know...) acting as Parking Wardens, and an Exhibition of Famous Historical Audis?
A Sunday Morning Track EvenTT in Monza, with reserved Sessions for TTs only, Commissars waving flags, Reserved TT area in the Paddock, lunch at the Circuit, etc. etc..
A Sunday Night GoodBye Party??

30 TTs from France, Switzerland, Germany and Poland already signed in...The UK and Italian Forums are the last to have been informed, to avoid intelligence from other Marques' Associations....

For the moment, a general declaration of interest is enough...in Mid-September the details...

We definitely want to go on the papers...


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

I forgot another appetizing suggestion:

Guest Star: The TT BIMOTO brought directly from MTM Wettstetten (Ingolstadt) by its Creator Roland Mayer....and driven on Monza Track by the Italian R8 Driver Dindo Capello...with us as passengers!

I know, I know...it sounds incredible, doesn't it?


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

first passanger MonsTTer in the Bimoto :twisted:  8)


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, usually guests come first, and the Organizing Party last...


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Roughly when?

It sounds great - if we can't drive I could always put a TTOC badge on a Punto hire car!!!!


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

wesTT29 said:


> Roughly when?


The first week-end of december.

The UK attendees could come with us from France. There will be a departure from Paris to this event.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

wesTT29 said:


> Roughly when?
> 
> It sounds great - if we can't drive I could always put a TTOC badge on a Punto hire car!!!!


The idea is to prevent Punto Cabrios from tampering us...
As we pointed out to our German and Swiss buddies, renting Monza is normally out of question: not only it's one of the most expensive Circuits in Europe, but there are not more than 5-8 free days per year...an incredible number of events takes place there...SuperCar Presentations, F1 Teams tests, Fashion events, even Consumer Products Promotions...

On Sunday the 5th od December, there will be a so-called Speed-Day, a themed open day reserved to CoupÃ¨s end Cabrios of all Marques: you normally have to fill a form on Monza's Site to reserve, and then wait for your 5 minutes of glory...

Our idea has been to collect a sure number of Participants in great advance...and start a separate negotiation for 50-70 TTs!

This means:

1 hour Session for all TTs in exclusivity...no Mad Max Drivers attempting to tailgate us out of the Track;
A special price, given the great importance of such a MeeTTing in Monza;
Photo reportage directly made by Official Monza Photographic Service, with Reproduction Rights Ownership to our Forums;
All the support normally supplied to Races only: Medical Support, Commissars with flags, etc....
A reserved area in the Paddock, with all of our TT Forums flags and Gazebos;

That's why I started contacting Foreign Forums first: to have a serious base to deal with Monza with, without giving too much a hint to other Italian Sportscar Clubs & Forums...

As these kinds of Clubs normally lack seriousness and reliability in our Country, our approach has been highly appreciated from all the Entities involved, and the thing has grown bigger and bigger, to the point that Papers and Reviews, Milan City Administration and Audi Italy showed their interest!

Imagine an Italian Brooklands plus a Track Day....


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Some further detail...please note that all this is organized on a strictly voluntary basis, without any commercial purpose (as stated in the "Chi siamo" Who we are Section in the www.ttforum.it Site)

Friday, the 3rd:Arrival at the Hotel-Welcome cocktail & buffet-Big Sleep
(we're selecting the Hotel, among those close both to Monza and to Milan underground-we're aiming to obtain a -80 Euros price for a double bed room)

Saturday, the 4th: Upon request of the majority of foreign attendees, a free day for everybody to visit Milan, its Museums, its Architecture, and shop around a bit-specific interests will find help from Italian TT Forum Members for advice and reservations.

Saturday Night-Big Party for the whole bunch: dinner, dance, chatter, mixing together...the Party will take place in a reserved area in Milan, in cooperation with the Municipal Authorities: only way to park 70 MINIMUM TTs ia single block. Outside the Meeting Place, MTM Italy will setup an Exhibition of glorious Audis (A4 TCC Chamipion, Audi Quattro Rally Champion....)-We're negotiating a 35-50 Euros for all this...

Sunday the 5th-Giant Cruise to Monza Circuit, access af all TTs to a reserved area in the Paddock. Biefing with the Track Direction, followed by a reserved 1 hour Session (Please note that in Monza, 5 minutes can be enough to thrash brakes and tyres). All other Clubs will have to access individually, and mixed up. Our Session will be besides including all the optionals-after the September F1 GP, we'll sign up an agreement for 40-50 Euros per car, and 3 Euros for each passenger.
Mr.Roland Mayer (MTM Wettstetten-Ingolstadt) will be exhibiting his TT BIMOTO in our TT Forum Area, and, being it regularly Deutschland-plated, an Audi R8 Pilot will probably demonstrate it on the Track.

Sunday Evening-In case that more than 50% of attendees will opt for leaving on Monday (It will be holiday in many European Countries), a Good-Bye Party will be organized...

UK TT Owners can join ClanTT attendees on their way to Milan...I know that Franck already started the subject at Brooklands...

Please remember that the ordinary procedure for obtaining access to Monza will be subseded...it will be enough to send me (via the E-mail address you'll find on the Italian TT Forum Site in the Raduni "MeeTTings" Section) name and number of passengers, and the Plate Number of the Car.

The Deadline will presumably be around the end of October...accordingly to the greed of Monza & the Hotel Administration...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Franck said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly when?
> ...


I'd love to come but 10k kilomters on the continent this year already!! 
And I'm not sure I can leave my clients yet again :?


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way Dani, I saw the photos of your car in the ClanTT reportage about the Alsace TTour...
Well, giving up the Saturday Shopping in Milan, you would lose just a working Friday...maybe Monday too?

As also StuarTT would be probably busy, we risk to miss even a single Imola Yellow TT, over 70!

In a lot of EC Countries, Tuesday the 7th is a National Holiday...but I guess it's just a Catholic one...so maybe it doesn't apply to the UK...

Right this Evening, a selected group of Itie TT Forum Members is due to "test" one the places, who candidated themselves to host the Big TT Party of Saturday, the 4th...

Soon as all negotiations will be complete, weÃ¬ll post on our Site details, photos end prices...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very, very, very tempting MonsTTer 8)

But I must give this a miss  
I'm flying out to Berlin on the 9th December


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

In the meantime, we keep on receiving news...

MTM has confirmed their participation, with a little PLUS: the APOLLO prototype, together with a selection of tuned Audis, both at the Saturday Exhibition & on Monza Track...Herr Roland Mayer will probably join us at the Party...

Following our post in the AudiSport Iberica Forum, some 10 TTs from Spain will attend...by this pace, we'll need to rent Monza for longer...we're already approaching the total of 80 pre-inscripted TTs...and the Official Program has not been posted yet...


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

The Official Program is going to be posted in the Italian TT Forum Site!

Some anticipation:

We are closing our negotiation with a Star Hotel 4 Stars close to everything (Milan, Monza, the Motorway, the Big Party location) for 80 Euros (maybe less, in the end) per night/per room (2 persons).

The Big Party location has been chosen (next week, photos will be posted): 
Outside, the entire road will be closed to traffic, in order to Park the +80 TTs, with the Metropolitan Police acting as Parking Warden; 
3 Audis in exhibition-the Audi Quattro Rally Gruppe B, the Audi 80 1994 Champion, and the TT BIMOTO; 
Inside, Milanese Dinner in a reserved Hall, with free access to the rest of the place (Disco Bar, Cocktail Bar, Piano Bar) 
Guests: Roland Mayer, Chef of MTM Wettstetten, the Chef of MTM Italien, Motor Reviews' journalists, Audi Italy invited;

Total price for the Big Party: 35 Euros (in Milan, normally a beer costs 6-8 Euros)

After the F1 GP of next Sunday, we will close our ageement with Monza, but one single Track Session is no more enough...anyway the participation of the BIMOTO, available for our guests as passengers, has been confirmed!

It all started as an Italo-Swiss-German meeting, but now we're really going InternaTTional!!!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Just look at here: http://www.speedday.it/Programma.html

It's definitely Official, now...

Met personally TTWest! fellows in Koln...great people, warm & charming!
Unfortunately, StuarTT was on holiday... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tomorrow, final deal with the Circuit Administration: we need MORE Session time, MORE space in the Paddock, MORE lunchtime in the Circuit Restaurant...we'll end up being more than 80...

Our Monza Counterpart said we're definitely setting a new standard for their Speed-Days...

Details in English in the Itie Site http://www.ttforum.it

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Official Program-Realease 1.0 is online at http://www.ttforum.it

We just closed the agreement with Monza Track Administration for +80 TTs.

Coming individually? Wait for the Subscription Form and fill it in within November.

Coming officially as UK TT Forum and/or TTOC? List in here, and send me a PM, or an E-mail to [email protected]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sounds fantastic   Well done putting it all together... we know how difficult it is to put together a large TT event 

I'd love to come for this event, but unfortunately ALL my spare cash is going into a new house soon (trying to keep hold of the TT though :roll

Is there anyone from the UK going? It would be a real shame


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

We're TESTING (so, please don't send it!) the Registration Form at the moment...

Have a look, just to get an idea about the overall costs...

http://www.forumsitalia.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8605


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

The place for the Big Saturday TT Party...
http://www.forumsitalia.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8619


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Registration Form in English online here: http://www.ttforum.it/iscrizione2004.htm

Please register BEFORE the end of October, in order to enable us to close the Contract with Monza Circuit Administration...

Specify with a post in this Thread the Number of Nights to be spent in Milan!

An e-mail will be sent to attendees, containing payment information.


----------



## ghosTT (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi pals!!

The Spanish members will miss you in the meTTing, but it is cleary understand who far is it from you.

Will try to keep you informed about all!!

Cheers!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sounds like a great weekend, only wish I could attend.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Well...it seems that the UK TT Forum is the only one not yet represented at the Monza EvenTT...and just 10 days are left for registering!


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's the List of Attendees: http://www.forumsitalia.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=139560#139560

Sorry, no one from the UK...


----------

